# palomino with sootyfactor??? please help



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you sure she's a Palomino? She looks more like a chestnut to me. But I'm not really a color guru.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It kind of looks like she has amber colored eyes, but I can't tell very well with the pics....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with tempest. I don't think this mare is palomino at all. She looks chestnut to me.

OP, what makes you think she's palomino?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Palomino w/ sooty is what makes chocolate palomino. But I also question if this horse is palomino.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cat said:


> Palomino w/ sooty is what makes chocolate palomino. But I also question if this horse is palomino.


I thought so, but I wasn't sure. Lol. My brain kept going "Wait, aren't those the same thing?" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Icelandics have some funky color genes that don't show up in stock breeds like silver?

She doesn't look very palomino-y to me either, even if she was carrying sooty.

That being said, she's gorgeous, whatever her color might be.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, Icelandics are known for carrying silver.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe it's just my eyes, but it looks like something is making the color....I don't know, flat? I wouldn't say pali, but I think something's going on there. Doesn't look like a plain old chestnut.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know much about what colors Icelandics can be...

This horse is a sable ivory/cream champagne (aka brown with champagne and one cream dilution). She looks vaguely similar...so maybe something weird like this is going on with this little girlie.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Personally, I just see chestnut, especially in that second picture. I think the third one only looks "off" because of the angle and lighting. Her eyes don't strike me as actually amber either, just a trick of the lighting going through her cornea and skewing the iris color.


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes Icelandics carry the silver gene, she does have a amber brown eye color. Her papers say Black with golden highlights. Just spoke to a man that thought that palomino with sooty factor best described her color...she is very light with her winter coat right now. She has some Liver chestnut under coat... I really have no Idea??? if you look at my horse pictures you can view more pictures of her....


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

If you look at my horse photos there are more of her....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, she still looks red-based, in which case silver is irrelevant because silver does not act on red. Do you happen to have any idea about her parents' colors?


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I agree with tempest. I don't think this mare is palomino at all. She looks chestnut to me.
> 
> OP, what makes you think she's palomino?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is not chestnut but do see see how that 2nd picture could look that way  the other pictures of her in my horse photos show her "color" better. blondish brown with brownish liver under her mane and tail.. some black in her tail..


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

That pic of her looks like she has a dorsal stripe. Or am I seeing counter shading? It looks rather well defined...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It is entirely possible she is a chestnut with sooty. Especially with the shades of red she appears to change between. 

I ask about her parents because it would narrow down our possibilities and there might be a chance it might not even be genetically possible for her to be palomino.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Your description still sounds chestnut. I tried to see our photos but my tablet won't bring them up for me. Would o care to add them to this thread?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks chestnut to me. If she was palomino, I would expect the mane and tail to have a far more cream tone to them - even with sooty, they don't become so red, they tend to just look dirty.


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

Poseidon said:


> Well, she still looks red-based, in which case silver is irrelevant because silver does not act on red. Do you happen to have any idea about her parents' colors?



I did some research... because a lot of icy's are named for their color.. I seems that her fathers name means snow storm in icelandic ( we were thinking silver) Ugla her name means Snowy Owl.. that is all I know she was born in Iceland. I do not see red in her at all? But like I said that one picture does have some red in it..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It may be possible she's carrying silver, but because she's red-based (every color has either a red or a black base, then other modifiers are added to change the actual color we see), we wouldn't know because silver doesn't change the color of red (ie, chestnut, palomino, cremello, red dun, etc). And guessing colors based on a name doesn't help this case very much.

And I agree with Chiilaa, after looking at your other pictures, her mane is too red to be palomino. Sooty palominos just look dirty, while your mare's mane also has pieces of dark red in it.


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

A few more pictures..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

_Maybe_ red dun based on that last picture, but still definitely not palomino.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't remember what modifier causes what color eyes and such, but she has amber eyes. Would silver do that? Not that we'll ever really know without genetic testing for sure, but in the interest of learning...

ETA-I was thinking that I saw dorsal stripe!

I'm thinking Red dun+ a dilute of some sort. This is a plain red dun icy-


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Champagne most commonly causes amber colored eyes. However, chestnut + champagne = gold champagne, which looks very similar to palomino and nothing like this mare.


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

This is more of how her color looks to me.. these picture are more red than she is.. Sorry still don't see the red LOL ... and I see her everyday..but you guys know more than I so I am just trying to represent her color better..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry, but what color do you see? She certainly isn't a black-based horse. I don't mean red like human red hair that's orange, I mean like red-brown. Yes, she has some light colors in her mane and tail, but that's pretty common for chestnuts.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The only other thing I could come up with is this and I'm not convinced...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Champagne most commonly causes amber colored eyes. However, chestnut + champagne = gold champagne, which looks very similar to palomino and nothing like this mare.


As well as that, champagne is a "new world" mutation and as such is not found in Icelandics.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> As well as that, champagne is a "new world" mutation and as such is not found in Icelandics.


That just crossed my mind and I was googling with no avail other than a very poorly informed, poorly made website that basically said, "Um..we don't know if it's there." with a couple of pictures of brown-based buckskins. :?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Smoky Black Silver IMO


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's not a palomino all palominos have white manes and tails. Even chocolate palominos aren't that dark brown.

Horse in my avitar is palomino. She looks like a liver chestnut or something on that order.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

spirit88 said:


> That's not a palomino all palominos have white manes and tails. Even chocolate palominos aren't that dark brown.
> 
> Horse in my avitar is palomino. She looks like a liver chestnut or something on that order.


Actually, sooty palominos can be any shade of darkness.
This horse is a palomino. He gradually got darker as he got older. Website: http://www.benshappytrails.com/banner-bio.html


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, sooty palominos can be any shade of darkness.
> This horse was genetically tested to be palomino.


That is sure one bay-lookin' pally O___O
Phenotypes can be crazy sometimes.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The OP's horse looks chestnut to me. If you want to confirm palomino you can always just spend $25 and test for cream.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought she looked like a red dun. She is a cutie patootie!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

With the newest pics she looks red dun to me. I think I see a distinct dorsal in a couple pics. Can you get a pic looking down on her back?


----------



## icelandiclove (Feb 17, 2013)

Cat said:


> Yes, Icelandics are known for carrying silver.


Her father was silver...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Liver chestnut dun is what I am seeing


----------

